# NFS share announcement



## khuman (Feb 22, 2017)

Dear community!

  I'm looking for a mechanism for announcement multiple shares from NFS server (FreeBSD). Can anybody advice something?
  Thank you!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2017)

What do you mean by "announcement'?


----------



## khuman (Feb 23, 2017)

I mean the mechanism as "referrals"
For example, My NFS server has same export file:
V4: / -sec=sys - network 10.0.1.0 -netmask 255.255.255.0

```
/home/longpathhere/dir1 -sec=sys -network 10.0.1.0 -netmask 255.255.255.0
/home/longpathhere/dir2 -sec=sys -network 10.0.1.0 -netmask 255.255.255.0
/home/longpathhere/dir3 -sec=sys -network 10.0.1.0 -netmask 255.255.255.0
/home/longpathhere/dir4 -sec=sys -network 10.0.1.0 -netmask 255.255.255.0
/home/longpathhere/dir5 -sec=sys -network 10.0.1.0 -netmask 255.255.255.0
/home/longpathhere/dir6 -sec=sys -network 10.0.1.0 -netmask 255.255.255.0
```
When user connect from MAC OS I want provide him select, which one share will mount. Like AFP.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 23, 2017)

There's nothing in NFS that provides that kind of service. You're probably looking for Avahi/Zeroconf.


----------

